# 96 Bianchi Eros Steel



## kudude (Mar 17, 2008)

Howdy yall,

I've been lurking for a little while and trying to sponge as much knowledge as humanly possible. I currently ride an old Univega Activa Action hybrid that my father purchased back in the early 90's for a commuter. So far it seems to be and ok bike, but I would like to upgrade especially in the area of components and bearings. This darn thing just doesn't seem to coast like it should (already cleaned and greased the wheel bearings).

The bike has Shimano SIS components, a 700c rear wheel and a 27" front wheel ut: , apparently the rear wheel got bent and it got replaced with a 700c. I did however put Continental non-treaded tires on the bike. I just spent $100 on a tune up, new tires, cables and grips, but it's fine with me to keep and old bike around and in tune.

While searching Craigslist I came across this little thing just down the road from me.
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bik/745259661.html

I was thinking of saving my money and purchasing a new bike later this summer thinking Giant OCR2 or 1. However, this is my first year of getting into serious cycling, I'm competing in my first triathlon in august, and I am wondering if spending $700 -1000 dollars may not be a viable option this year. I think something like the bianchi might be a better option. Let me know what you think.

Thanks for any advice and great site :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I like that bike!
You see the eros pop up on the best entry level bikes lists now and then.
If your going to race it mmmmmm...I don't know.
Plus 59cm might be big for that bike.
When I was looking at Bianchis, I was test riding 57 or 58cm or something like that and I'm 6 foot. Maybe some Bianchi folks could chime in.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally sold and worked on Bianchi bikes in 1996 and the Eros was our best selling road bike for several reasons including:
-Triple Crankset...rare for a non-touring bike in 1996
-Smooth riding frame...with slightly longer chainstays and a more relaxed geometry than the Bianchi race frames
-Came in "not Celeste"...all other racing Bianchi bikes (Campione d' Italia, Veloce, etc) came in only Celeste which not all people liked

Its a great Italian made lugged steel frame, not light but probably good for many years to come and certainly worth investing in


----------



## kudude (Mar 17, 2008)

Bought it! Bike works and rides great, excellent condition. Plus it came with a Cateye computer that seems to work fantastic. It's lighter than I expected, then again I was riding an old hybrid, so now I feel a little spoiled.


----------



## Rome2008 (May 10, 2013)

I recently came across (left in a garage I bought at an estate sale) a Bianchi Eros frame...fully lugged, double-butted, cro-mo tubing with a campagnolo Melbourne 56 wheel. I was wondering if it's junk or should I pursue selling it? How do I track the serial number for more info on it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rome2008 said:


> I recently came across (left in a garage I bought at an estate sale) a Bianchi Eros frame...fully lugged, double-butted, cro-mo tubing with a campagnolo Melbourne 56 wheel. I was wondering if it's junk or should I pursue selling it? How do I track the serial number for more info on it?


Doesn't sound like junk to me. You could try contacting Bianchi, but given their track for customer support, I don't hold out a lot of hope.

I'd suggest taking some pics and posting (in as much detail as possible) in the Retro-classic and/ or Bianchi forums. 

Out of curiosity, I'd like to see some pics myself.


----------



## Rome2008 (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 280613
View attachment 280614
Here are pictures.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that it's a '95. You may be able to verify that by comparing the info at the link below with the bikes components (brakeset/ derailleurs, shifters).

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...and=Bianchi&Model=Eros&Type=bike#.UY7tMsqbXKc


----------



## jake1ca (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey is this by chance still available, I love this year and would love to buy the frame if it is still around


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jake1ca said:


> Hey is this by chance still available, I love this year and would love to buy the frame if it is still around


Looks like he sold on fleaBay. 

Bianchi Eros Frame | eBay


----------

